# Game 77: Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers (4/8)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns] (57-19) @ [Los Angeles Lakers] (40-36) *












*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*



*Suns Individual Stats[URL="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/lal/stats"]
Lakers Individual Stats*

[/URL]














​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Should be interesting.

Lakers struggled with the woeful Sonics. So, that bolds well for the Suns.

Kobe will probably drop 40, and I think the Suns will grab a win. 

I'll say 111 - 105 Suns.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns must win it, cause we have to keep 2nd spot in West and Lakers could be our opponent in first round... So I wish we win today


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck in today's game. Should be fun.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Solid win.

I think any team in the first round will be a decent matchup for the Suns. Lakers, Nuggets and Clips would all give different obstacles, but I think the Suns could over come them.

I was pretty close with my prediction. =)

Barbosa just wrapped up his Sixth Man of the Year award.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Solid D in the 4th to put the game away. This is what I expect if we play them in the first round. Phil can try to slow us down, but with Amare, Kurt and Shawn down low, he won't.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I think any team in the first round will be a decent matchup for the Suns. Lakers, Nuggets and Clips would all give different obstacles, but I think the Suns could over come them.


I agree. I don't think we'll face the Clips though. It seems to me that they're more likely to lose there 8th spot than to move up to 7th. At least I don't expect any major collapses from the Lakers of Nuggets. Speaking of which, I'll be interested in the outcome of the Lakers-Nuggets game. Right now, I'd rather we face the Lakers than the Nuggets.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Good victory, it was really important, cause we have to keep 2nd spot... It wasn't easy like everytime fighting against Lakers, but our team is better... Bell 3pt shooting was really superb  Amare not so solid like he could be...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Phoenix32 said:


> Amare not so solid like he could be...


I thought he played too soft the 2nd half as compared to the 1st. He was skipping in the lane and just not going hard to the bucket like he was. He got out of his zone he had going.


----------

